# Beer/wine/spirits pricing



## wadiman (Mar 24, 2008)

Another poster has intrigued me re the above!

Does anyone know what a slab of heineken (ie 24 330ml cans) is worth in dubai (officially - and assuming licence) and from one of the holes in the wall in Ajman or elsewhere? 

What about wine - eg - a bottle of Penfolds Koonunga Hill Cabernet/Shiraz?

Bombay sapphire gin?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Generally, if you buy booze from Ajman etc it will be 30% cheaper as no tax is payable.

I don't know about spirits in A+E or MMI as I travel a lot and always buy mine at the airport. (Litre of good gin - Dhs 55).

If you need to know, I suggest you telephone and ask, or call in and have a look.

_


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jacob's Creek Shiraz Cabernet - 40DHS from Spinney's Abu Dhabi.


----------

